# Pain along shin and outside foot of lead leg. Angle problem?



## TJFunk (Nov 20, 2011)

Play around with your stance width too. Are your boots old? Does this only happen while on your toes?

Might sound out there but were you maybe just a little dehydrated, or low on nutrients?:dunno: 

Try stretching the area before you go next time.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a similar problem a few years ago. It turned out to be my boots. 

I ride 15/-15 with 25in stance. Had a pair of Celsius CLS and had the same pain you're experiencing in both legs. I played with the angles and stance width, which did help, but only a little. I ended up picking up a pair of vans and it went away within a few days. Not saying it's def the boots for you, but that was the problem in my experience.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks all.
Yesterday I went out again and moved my front bindings from 12 to 15 degrees. It seemed to help, however the shin was still sore from the day before. But I did notice the burn and pain was there as before. Do you think rotating my highbacks will help? I didn't rotate them when I set the angles.


----------

